# Looking for suggestions of some easy to learn, fun, rock songs to play on acoustic.



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

What was your most favorite/ easy to learn /fun/ rock song? Im just starting out learning with an acoustic, teaching myself. I wanna avoid songs that are easy but dont hold my interest, or vice versa.. songs that are to hard but fun to play for someone who already knows how to play.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you like to listen to? Rock is a really broad category. 

If you could put down 10 songs that you want to learn we could suggest which ones to do first, or if they're all hard we could suggest easier songs by the same bands. Give us a starting point.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It would also be helpful to know if you sing. There are a lot of three and four chord songs that are fun to play if you sing, but are deadly boring to play on their own.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Look to Neil Young:
Rockin in the free world, Cortez the killer, down by the river, etc. are all pretty simple.
Pnk floyd - Wish you were here is another nice chord progression

also, check out http://www.justinguitar.com 
He's got his lessons broken down by difficulty, so you should have a buch of choices there


----------



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

Some of my favorite stuff to listen to would be Neil Young, Pearl Jam, Green Day, Led Zeplin, Eagles... I've heard that some CCR stuff is quite easy to learn.


----------



## BrianL (Jan 24, 2010)

I dont sing very well at all, but that is one thing that i would like to work on.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Neil young and Tom Petty, you don't really need to know how to sing, start with Heart of Gold and Free Fallin. Green day? Another dead easy Try Time of your life or Hitchin a ride (dead easy Fshape Barre chords up and down the neck). Pearl Jam you could try Elderly Woman. Eagles? try Tequila Sunrise. Zep? Try Gallows Pole. CCR? Have you ever seen the rain? Have fun!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

"Dead Flowers" by the Rolling Stones
"Cripple Creek" and "The Weight" by The Band


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

BrianL said:


> Some of my favorite stuff to listen to would be Neil Young, Pearl Jam, Green Day, Led Zeplin, Eagles... I've heard that some CCR stuff is quite easy to learn.


Most Green Day stuff is pretty easy, except for the speed it goes at. Blvd of Broken Dreams is probably the easiest song of theirs. 

Easiest Zeppelin song - probably Misty Mountain Hop. 

Eagles - Take it Easy is a good one, especially if you learn Green Day's Good Riddance first.

I know they're not in the list you gave but if you like ACDC try TNT then once you get that try Back in Black or Hell's Bells.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

this list should keep you busy a while:

http://www.songsterr.com/a/wa/all?filter=Beginner


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldn;t say The weight is dead easy - you need to do a big spread with your fingers to walk the G. Dead Flowers is no beginners song either - the timing is strange.


----------

